# Sports Advice Service Clubgowi: SerieA Fiorentina - Cagliari



## paul8209 (Apr 26, 2015)

*Serie A : Fiorentina- Cagliari*


Of the matches we have lost on over the last week, most frustrating for me, has to be the Fiorentina- Dynamo Kyiv "over" on Thursday, it is hard to describe how many clear cut opportunities La Viola created early, but it is no exaggeration to say they could/should have been at least four up inside the first 20-25 minutes. If they come out with the same intensity today, they will swamp Cagliari and whilst they have ,at best. only 4th place to play for today and are bound to be a little tired, I do not think it will be so easy to just switch the gas off and neither will they want to, with their Europa League semi final on the near horizon and a midweek game with leaders Juventus, their most bitter rival and they will want to keep the momentum up ahead of both.

Cagliari are struggling, nine points from safety they changed coach again this week with Gianluca Festa becoming the fourth (?) they have had this season, they have been conceding far too freely, almost at the rate of two per game and have lost their last four all by two or more goals. Their cause today is hardly helped by the loss of central defender Luca Rossettini, they have not won in 13 starts without him, conceding an average of 2.08 goals per game. Fiorentina won the reverse fixture 4-0 and a repeat might well be on the cards, but two will do !


*1.5 units Fiorentina -1.5 goals 2.33 asian line/Sportmarket.*


Fiorentina: Alonso, Aquilani, Badelj, Basanta, Borja, Diamanti, Fernandez M., Gilardino, Gomez, Gonzalo, Ilicic, Joaquin, Kurtic, Lazzari, Neto, Pasqual, Pizarro, Rosati, Rosi, Salah, Savic, Tatarusanu, Tomovic, Vargas.

*from Sports Betting Advice Service Clubgowi http://www.clubgowi.com*


----------

